# Foil in the engine bay



## ojsimpson (Dec 13, 2001)

Recently bought a jetta with a new dimensions stage 2 turbo kit. It appears the previous owner put foil in the engine bay right by the firewell by the exhaust manifold. Does anyone know why he did this or if it should be taken out


----------



## MUNKIN (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (ojsimpson)*

It is to protect something from the heat of the turbo. Allen
BTW I light that username
Don't squeeze the juice!


----------



## ojsimpson (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (MUNKIN)*

Does anyone know what the foil could be protecting in the engine bay if it is near the exhaust manifold close to the engine bay? Could it be the wiring for the dash?


----------



## ojsimpson (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (ojsimpson)*

also are there any alternatives to foil, something that doesn't smell at high temps?


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (ojsimpson)*

well therte is the regular foil stock that goes there to protect teh car from heating up, considering teh exhaust is there. if you wnat depending on teh size piece , just buy a sheat of better looking Thermo tec, or DEi wrap/sheets.. and place in there to make it look nicer. the person might have over killed teh idea of keepin teh heat offteh wall. hope that helps they also sell turbo exhaust housing shields..like this..


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (Boge VR6)*

is that jibberish language? hehe, jk, just pullin yer chain...foil is usually on there to protect wires and what not from heat... melted wire with current+melted wire with current = short = pain in the ass. keep it in there unless its that home aluminum foil...and just jimmied it...go get some nice poop like on that sexy turbo up there...


----------



## dUbL2RbL (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (Boge VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well therte is the regular foil stock that goes there to protect teh car from heating up, considering teh exhaust is there. if you wnat depending on teh size piece , just buy a sheat of better looking Thermo tec, or DEi wrap/sheets.. and place in there to make it look nicer. the person might have over killed teh idea of keepin teh heat offteh wall. hope that helps they also sell turbo exhaust housing shields..like this.. 







[HR][/HR]​Does wrapping the turbo like this help/hurt the turbo at all?
I am assuming that the turbo is wrapped with this thermo wrap to keep the engine bay and stuff around it at lower temps but does it heat up the turbo more since it kinda locks in the heat or is the turbo just fine like that? Just curious and sorry if its a stupid question.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (dUbL2RbL)*

The more heat you can keep in the manifold and the turbo the better. Remember, the turbo is driven by fast-flowing expanded gases. If you can keep the exhaust temps the same between the exit of the turbo and the head, the more your turbo will spool and make power.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Foil in the engine bay (dUbL2RbL)*

first the foil around the engine bay reflects heat away from the passenger compartment and compontents like wiring and brake lines that are sensitive to sustained high heat.
heat is radiated just like light and the foil will reflect it away just like a mirror reflects light. mclearen f-1's actually use gold in the engine bay to protect the carbon fiber structure from the heat (yes i am a nerd)
the jacket around the turbo serves a two-fold purpose one to help lower engine compartment temps and secondly to keep the heat in the housing to help spool the turbo. turbo's are spooled by two things exhaust gas velocity from the piston pushing the gas out of the open exhaust valve(s) and the expansion of the gasses since they are hot and hot gasses want to expand. keeping the turbine housing from radiating that heat away will help your turbo spool (slightly) faster


----------

